# problem with the nib



## george (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello everyone !

Yesterday I had my first customer problem regarding fountain pen; it is CSUSA JR Gentlemens kit and the customers said it does not write well after it has not been used for a day or two.

He must shake the pen very well, if he wants smooth writing again. Any idea what I should do ? Should I make him a new pen ?

Is that way some of you always change the standard nib with DCBluesman's nibs ?

Thanks for help in advance, George


----------



## fiferb (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm no expert but it sounds like the ink. I suggest trying a better quality ink.


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2009)

That was my thought also, what brand ink is he using. I tell my customers I personally prefer Private Reserve and that Noodlers is good also.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 23, 2009)

george said:


> Hello everyone !
> He must shake the pen very well, if he wants smooth writing again. Any idea what I should do ? Should I make him a new pen ?
> 
> Is that way some of you always change the standard nib with DCBluesman's nibs ?
> ...


 
You do not need to make a new pen!  A nib problem is straight forward to correct.  First, do not use the cartridges that come with ANY kit.  The ink is AWFUL!  Try some Private Reserve, Noodlers, Pelikan, Diamine or about any other ink.  That may solve the problem.

If the problem persists, try fine-tuning the nib.  See my _Behind the Nib_ series of articles in the Library.  It's fairly easy to do.

Finally, I had nibs made because I do not believe the quality of the kit nibs is very good.  I replace every nib.  I have about 400 pen-making customers who agree.  Perhaps some of them will chime in.


----------



## george (Apr 23, 2009)

Great help; thank you all.

When I have opened the pen, I have found original ink that comes with the kits. I will replace it with Pelikan and see in a day or two how it works. Otherwise I will try my first tuning of the nib (ups !!!)

Thanks again, George.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm no expert on FPs... But I have a few of Lous nibs and I like it alot.   I have to say, its really NOT all that hard to swap it out, especially if you have read the above documents.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by george  
Hello everyone !
He must shake the pen very well, if he wants smooth writing again. Any idea what I should do ? Should I make him a new pen ?

Is that way some of you always change the standard nib with DCBluesman's nibs ?

Thanks for help in advance, George 





DCBluesman said:


> You do not need to make a new pen!  A nib problem is straight forward to correct.  First, do not use the cartridges that come with ANY kit.  The ink is AWFUL!  Try some Private Reserve, Noodlers, Pelikan, Diamine or about any other ink.  That may solve the problem.
> 
> If the problem persists, try fine-tuning the nib.  See my _Behind the Nib_ series of articles in the Library.  It's fairly easy to do.
> 
> Finally, I had nibs made because I do not believe the quality of the kit nibs is very good.  I replace every nib.  I have about 400 pen-making customers who agree.  Perhaps some of them will chime in.




CHIME!!!!!

Lou's semi flex steel nibs are a big upgrade over the stock kit nibs.


----------



## george (May 7, 2009)

Hello !

Just wanted to thank you again for great advices; I have change the ink like suggested and the nib writes beatifuly. Thank you again.


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 7, 2009)

Private Reserve ink is manufactured in Slovenia, but I do not know if it is available at the retail level over there.


----------

